# how to import watermarks???



## liquidmonkey (Sep 22, 2013)

i needed to import a bunch of photos from a new catalogue and when i did so, any watermark presets i had have be taken away. so when i export a photo, my previous watermarks are no longer an option :(
however, i still have the actual watermarks saved in a folder (lightroom settings / watermarks).

but in the actual watermark dialogue box, there is no where to import watermark files.

any ideas???


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2013)

How have you set the preferences option on the Presets tab "Store presets with this catalog"? If it's checked then that's likely the problem, as the new catalog will now have its own "Lightroom Settings/Watermarks" folder which will be empty until you populate it. No, you cannot "import" watermarks, but you can easily copy them from one folder to another.

If you have got that option checked routinely, you need to read this:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...e-quot-Store-Presets-with-Catalog-quot-option


----------

